# Let's talk about obscur French Chansons and Renaissance Chanson genra?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Whit French Chansons on naxos rooster i discovered few news name of the franco-flemish and whit Chanson genra i discover fellows dutch and germans.

I want to have more detail on some of these gentelmen if they done motets or sacred works like missa per se?

What about mister:

Sermisy
Tabourot
Vassal
Sandrin
Passereau
Le Jeune
Bertrand

These afored menton name or stranger to me, beside this awesome treat naxos deliver us on this cds

Than Amorosi Pensieri(courtesy of hyperion rooster):

Jean Guyot seem interresting what did he done beside chansons genra?
Jacob Regnart is a mystery he seem like someone to investigate further on!

I feel enthousiastic and omnivorous of classical music of ancient lore and will devoured a plate 
of renaissance delight of the respective era of 15-16 century era.

Hungry for today for these wonderfull songs, music is food for the mind, i feed on good foods too get lean habits , a healty body and a healthy soul.

I hope you enjoy this following post has i did writing it, know this is tedious and ask a lot here
but wish a maximun of ttediously long kilometric answers to my requests about this foggy composer or if you preffered thee obscur the almost forgotten, deprofundis goes in the depth
of music you all know this, have a nice day.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

I think you are talking about this cd and indeed there are a few very beautiful songs on this cd.
Perhaps you might be interested in this one too.:tiphat:


----------



## AuroraB82 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello, bonjour!
I don't speak french, but i like it and i heard today a renaissance song in french, but i don't know who is the composer. I'd like to get the score too. It is called "Jeu d'amour, performed by Il viaggio di Sigerico. That's all the information i have. I'd send you mp3 but i don't see if there's an option for sending files here...hm...


----------

